# Nissan GTR - Gtechniq Protection



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

This Nissan GTR was brought to me for Gtechniq Silver and full add on package.

I spent a day removing all marks etc from the paint, this was a brand new car and was in bad condition concidering, there was staining in the laquer, surface marks and some deep scratches. I then spent a full day just jewling the paint up with Polish Angel Final Master Polish to give a deep gloss. Nissan badge was removed.

This is the car after 2 coats of C1 and 2 coats of EXO




























Wheels, Exhausts, Glass and Leather where all protected with Gtechniq Products

Thanks for looking!!

dont forget to follow me on Twitter and Facebook, links are below.


----------



## IndepthCarDetailing (Feb 12, 2012)

Very nice,really like these cars


----------



## BMW - AL (Dec 31, 2012)

Lovely car, looks awesome mate


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

very nice car and great job. love those roti's


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Looks great


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

Wow, if I were to buy a gtr I think this would be my choice, stunning car. Love the colour.


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

thanks guys!


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Man that looks great! I love that GTR colour! 

How was the butter soft paint?


----------



## OILRS (Oct 26, 2008)

Crackin job mate and what a colour thats spot on that


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Looks good :thumb:


----------



## paul450 (Feb 3, 2009)

great work mate, car looks stunning


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

-Raven- said:


> Man that looks great! I love that GTR colour!
> 
> How was the butter soft paint?


Yeah it was soft, it looked like when the protection vynil had been removed someone had rubbed the glue off with an old rag as it was marked badly. Ill try put a pic up of the staining in the laquer also.

Chris


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

i actually love working on the soft nissan paints , i do loads of them through my owners club , mainly qashqais and jukes but ive also done a 370z in yellow that was lovely , i always get a fantastic finish on them 

the gt-r looks stunning , great job chris :thumb:


----------



## Chrissyronald (Jan 15, 2012)

That's stunning


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

Car looks great, 103 days till i get mine. Not that im counting or anything


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

wish wash said:


> Car looks great, 103 days till i get mine. Not that im counting or anything


They are great cars!!

thanks again!


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

awesome car


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

TopSport+ said:


> awesome car


I agree!!!


----------



## Jdudley90 (Mar 13, 2011)

Lovely car not a fan of the wheels unfortunately but beautiful colour and finish


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

Very nice work, incredible depth and gloss to the finish on a great car:thumb:

Kev


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Amazing finish 

Those wheels though - fap fap fap :lol:


----------



## gtechrob (Sep 11, 2006)

nice one to kick the accreditation off with Chris! IMO that shade of blue benefits the most from detailing. Hope the customer is satisfied with the performance of the coatings.


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

That is properly stunning!


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

gtechrob said:


> nice one to kick the accreditation off with Chris! IMO that shade of blue benefits the most from detailing. Hope the customer is satisfied with the performance of the coatings.


Cheers Rob, So far the customer is over the moon. Ill be looking after the car from now on so will be in tip top conditon at all times!

Chris


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cracking finish Chris


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

North east Car Care said:


> Cracking finish Chris


Thanks Mate!!!


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

I made this video on the customers request, thought I would share on here






Thanks again for the kind comments, dont forget to lik my Facebook page to see what Im up to, link below!!


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

Nice work Chris, lovely car and colour to work on, the water behaviour looks awesome in the video.


----------



## Keith_Lane (Dec 9, 2011)

That is stunning... great work :thumb:


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

thanks guys!


----------



## lee1977 (Feb 13, 2011)

Looks great


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Stunning work stunning car.


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

Cheers again guys!!!


----------



## jacob1 (Jan 11, 2013)

Great Car :argie:,great stuff,great job :thumb:
Amazing sheeting :doublesho


----------



## cossienuts (Oct 14, 2008)

looks awesome


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

Great job on a lovely GTR, wheels really suit it :thumb:


----------



## polishyourcar (Oct 2, 2010)

Great work. Im liking the wheels on it.


----------



## streaky (Dec 2, 2006)

Looks lovely


----------



## Luis (Sep 10, 2012)

nice car


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

Cheers everyone, these really are nice cars. got 2 more booked in over the next month, really looking forward to them

Chris

Like my facebook page - https://www.facebook.com/GriffithsDetailing


----------



## johnnykimble (Jan 14, 2013)

best looking work and car i seen in a long time


----------



## FFV Jonathan (Jun 30, 2012)

Love that colour and on that car too.


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

Thank you very much! Yep the colour was immense. Very rewarding colour


Chris


----------



## Ryboy_23 (Feb 18, 2013)

Looking smart


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Great stunning car too


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Very nice:thumb:


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

my favourite cat at the moment!

Epic work


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

Thanks Guys!!



Chris


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

Looks awesome - is the Nissan badge literally just stuck on then? I thought there'd be a couple of drill holes behind it.


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

Offset Detailing said:


> Looks awesome - is the Nissan badge literally just stuck on then? I thought there'd be a couple of drill holes behind it.


No there just stuck on, Thanks for comment!

Chris


----------

